# Review: Fenix BC30



## Angry_Endruu (Nov 27, 2013)

I read on the Fenix Website that 1800 lLmen only 
available in Burst Mode with the Remote !


----------



## diylighter (Sep 4, 2008)

What batteries did you use to test the runtime? Brand and mAh?


----------



## clewttu (May 16, 2007)

I disagree with saying they claim it as an 1800 light yet it only gets 1283...it's pretty clear they claim 1200 is the high running mode, and 1800 is a temp mode. It also isn't 1 spot beam and one flood. Both beams are the same...spot and flood at the same time. Not a very knowledgeable review guys, how about some impressions of how it works? And how did you spend $60 on 2 18650's and a charger? Quality of both can be had much cheaper, $30ish.


----------



## fc in the house (Dec 8, 2016)

>>I disagree with saying they claim it as an 1800 light yet it only gets 1283&#8230;it's pretty clear they claim 1200 is the high running mode, and 1800 is a temp mode.

Good feedback. The 'max output 1800 lumens' is on the box several times. So we'll attest that this can only confuse buyers. We adjusted our battery and charger pricing to $40 and that's just sticking to MSRP on Panasonics.


----------



## clewttu (May 16, 2007)

Again... reading the box (mine arrived yesterday), its clear 1800 is maxed out and only a temporary use. Max running lumens is 1200...just feel that you dwelled on something that was spelled out and a non issue, instead of reviewing a light.


----------



## diylighter (Sep 4, 2008)

I bought this light, and there were no surprises. I read the runtimes for the modes and it was clear that the 1800 was not for any length of time, and that you got in this mode with the remote. It's not like other no-name lights that clearly are being deceptive.
Also, batteries not included was something I was specifically looking for, having been burned on past cheap battery packs.

I see what you are saying, but there seem to be multiple buyers that were not confused.


----------



## Richard6 (Jan 17, 2014)

Per the packaging: Max 1800 Lumens. From the pictures above, I don't see 1200 listed on the box. Otherwise, it looks like a good light. Instant burst activation? Sounds like disingenuous marketing babble.


----------



## Luke1 (Jun 12, 2014)

I still think your report of the measured vs. claimed output should be a comparison of the same mode. You measured 1283 lumens on a mode that is claimed to produce 1200, yet you compare it to the claimed output of a different (higher) mode. That's at least as misleading as what it says on the package and muddles things further.


----------



## diylighter (Sep 4, 2008)

Okay so I think the intention of the 1800 burst is for road/commuting, considering that this is a multi-purpose light. Ideally, the button should change modes low/med/high, rather than activate burst for mountain biking. That would be a great feature to not have to take you hands off of the bars. Fenix - are you listening??? Real user feedback, and a winning feature request that would translate into competitive advantage among comparable lights.


----------



## a2 (Dec 13, 2014)

"This light measured 1283 Lumens in an integrating sphere. Claimed Lumens by the manufacturer is 1800 Lumens."

Was this tested with the max 1200, or with the extra temp 1800 button? So is the 1200 max really 1283 lumens, or is the 1800 only 1283?


----------



## Jeremy8 (Feb 20, 2015)

Best flashlight I owned so far.


----------



## OldTeen (Jun 14, 2004)

Used this for several months, including during a 24 hr road event. Outstanding light in this price class. You can get same or more light in smaller package...but it will a much higher price range. Even after buying set of rechargeable batteries and charger. Battery time estimates for various modes have been accurate with rechargeable 18650 batteries (Tenergy 2600 mAh). As shown in MTBR test the beam is wide. Perfect for use alone or with a spotlight beam helmet light. Mount a bit bulky but seems solid.


----------



## Vitas (Aug 29, 2016)

Hi all. I fully agree with all the guys who state that this is an incredible price/performance combination for the light in such a price range. Bust mode works well for me in situations when I need to pick up some shadows on the road. Battery works well and on the overall - great product. Would highly recommend it to any MTB riders and regular commuters alike.


----------



## breg (Oct 13, 2016)

fantastic torch. slightly heavy but it does have 2 18650 batts side by side which do take up a lot of room! the bust mode for me is a great feature for letting drivers know they still have their high beams on. only small complain from me is the slightly fiddly button, not great in bulky winter gloves. its a solid bit of kit though, dropped numerous times and its still just fine. bar clamp is superb also with a nice long thread. very good commuting light with great colour from the leds


----------



## Richard Cassada (Apr 12, 2021)

I've just gotten into the biking world from backpacking and have purchased a Rocky Mountain Growler. Went looking for a bike light and found this one that I really like. Anyone have any other suggestions? The most popular fitness accessory in 2020!
Close


----------

